# No holes for hitch receiver 2021



## Kawilhelm (Jul 4, 2021)

Went to install a draw tite hitch and there are no holes or bolts in the frame to install the receiver. Part number 76192. Do we need to drill holes for it? There’s no way to attach the receiver


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

Get a curt hitch

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kawilhelm (Jul 4, 2021)

I like the drawtite because you can cut a hole in the bumper for it and it provides more clearance than curt. My issue is there’s no holes or bolts underneath for it to attach to


----------



## djoslin (Aug 17, 2019)

Kawilhelm said:


> I like the drawtite because you can cut a hole in the bumper for it and it provides more clearance than curt. My issue is there’s no holes or bolts underneath for it to attach to


My 2019 had holes/bolts.









This video shows the entire install process. 




Curious if they changed that.


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

My 2021 SE R Line Black has the bolts in the frame just like the picture. I know if you have the 3rd row seats, you can't order it with a hitch but I think that has something to do with the GVW rating.


----------



## jjr57 (Sep 17, 2018)

The bolts used for my hitch were there, they held the bumper reinforcement in place. If you have a bumper you should have the bolts there as there is no way for the bumper to be attached without them. I had to remove those bolts and use them again to hold the hitch in place. It took a bit of wiggling to line them up with the hitch in place as the bumper shifted just a bit when they were removed.


----------



## Overcash (Sep 29, 2010)

We've got a 2021 as well and I'm currently working with Torklift to fit their Stealth Hitch to it. On ours the bolt holes are there, but the bolts are not. The rear bumper support evidently changed sometime in mid 2019 to this style that doesn't bolt through those frame rails. You should still be able to fish through the anchor bolts for the hitch though and fit them through those holes. You can see the access port on the bottom, and where the bolts can pass through in this photo:


http://imgur.com/Tmo9LOy


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

How strange. My 2020 (built Mar 2020) had the bolts in place. Even according to the VW manual, this is the proper recommended place to mount a 3rd party hitch.

On mine, inside that member with the holes was another inner beam that floated around once unbolted, I beleive it was attached to the bumper structure towards the back. You had to be careful that you didn't let the beam move when you went to re-insert the bolt (otherwise you had the move the beam back into place with your finger / screw driver).


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Followup showing the VW manual with 3rd party hitch mount points. Funny that they show a European hitch/ball.


----------



## kickice24 (Apr 15, 2002)

I just checked my 2021 R-Line and the bolts are there.


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

kickice24 said:


> I just checked my 2021 R-Line and the bolts are there.



Same thing here. 2021 SE R Line


----------



## out of step (Aug 28, 2009)

I have a '20 that had bolts in place like the photos that others have showed. I got a Curt hitch, really easy to install, no need to remove or cut bumper. It even came with the hardware needed in case you don't already have bolts installed from the factory.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Are the bolts/holes there on '22 models?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

jonese said:


> Followup showing the VW manual with 3rd party hitch mount points. Funny that they show a European hitch/ball.
> 
> View attachment 103835
> 
> View attachment 103836


The euro hitches tend to replace the entire rear bumper rebar, with a new one with the gooseneck attached to it (or the mount for the removable gooseneck).

My old 2008 Passat, there was supposed to be holes in the frame rails for an aftermarket hitch, but mine didn't have it, so I had to drill the mounting holes myself. Make sure you paint the exposed bare metal also afterwards with some generic touchup paint from the auto parts store.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

It would seem 2022's are going to have the same issue. I currently have a 2020 with an aftermarket hitch, no issue there. But I'm working on moving up to a 2022, and I wondered if I can do the aftermarket hitch again ('cause I want a 2" receiver and not the 1-1/4" that VW offers at more than double the price).

I went to a dealer and had a look at at 2022 on the showroom. Photos are from the left-rear, red circles are the attachment points an aftermarket hitch would use.. As you can see, the holes (actually hole) exist, but there is no bolt, so they have changed the way the bumper beam is attached.

And, they have now installed a impact absorbing foam plastic housing (or added additional), this is covering the rear hole (I presume there is a hole here?), but worse it now occupies the same space as where the aftermarket cross-beam & receiver would be.

Not looking good for the current aftermarket hitches to fit.


----------



## WulfKar24 (Jan 2, 2018)

The holes are there... Just drill them through.

Frankly the provided bolt holes bolts aren't really that beefy anyway. The tab nut isn't a secure mount either.

Go get stainless steel 1/2 or 3/8 bolts. Lock washers etc. Also grab can of grey undercoating spray.

Don't worry about drilling through. No one can prove where it was done or if it was already done from the factory. Dealers won't ever be able to source that info cus basically no one cares. Don't stress it.

Because the bumper mount bolt might touch the bracket hit the unthreaded tip with grinder wheel so they don't touch.

Drawtite or any class 2/3 isn't going to want to be installed with the tiny factory bolts anyway. So throw them out.

Have 😊 fun


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

There's NO space for the hitch cross member anymore. See my last photo.


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

jonese said:


> There's NO space for the hitch cross member anymore. See my last photo.


Just saw that the instructions on etrailer say that the 2022 may have a shroud between the bumper and muffler and to just remove it.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Interesting. Seems like more than a shroud and actually if you look closely, it's that black styrofoam looking stuff plastic housing. Maybe it's just sound deadening material. I'll have to check EKTA to see what they are calling it.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Best I could see, it's item #11. Started on build date 2021-07-26, that would mean 2022 only models. ETKA calls it "Underbody trim". Google searching seems to be calling it "Lining", but no accompanying photo to confirm.


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

jonese said:


> Best I could see, it's item #11. Started on build date 2021-07-26, that would mean 2022 only models. ETKA calls it "Underbody trim". Google searching seems to be calling it "Lining", but no accompanying photo to confirm.
> 
> 
> View attachment 160733
> ...


Maybe it's just for underbody aerodynamics?


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Yea, could be. As I don't have my 2022 yet (I'm upgrading from my 2020), I can't really do much more investigating.


----------



## noodlesatf (Jun 10, 2008)

jonese said:


> It would seem 2022's are going to have the same issue. I currently have a 2020 with an aftermarket hitch, no issue there. But I'm working on moving up to a 2022, and I wondered if I can do the aftermarket hitch again ('cause I want a 2" receiver and not the 1-1/4" that VW offers at more than double the price).
> 
> I went to a dealer and had a look at at 2022 on the showroom. Photos are from the left-rear, red circuls are the attachment points an aftermarket hitch would use.. As you can see, the holes (actually hole) exist, but there is no bolt, so they have changed the way the bumper beam is attached.
> 
> ...


Expensive, but EcoHitch will fit. It mounts behind the bumper, rather than to the frame rails

https://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Hitch/Volkswagen/Tiguan/2019/306-X7395.html?VehicleID=201996728

For what it's worth, this is how all of the MK7 GTI and Golf AllTrack hitches mount.

We just got my wife a 2019 SEL R-Line, so I'm glad I saw this thread before ordering. I now need to climb underneath and see what my options are.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

It would seem both Draw-Tite and Curt have very recently updated their products to deal with the 2022 changes (no bolt and trim piece present).

Used to be Draw-Tite had model 76192, but now they have 76551.


----------



## noodlesatf (Jun 10, 2008)

jonese said:


> It would seem both Draw-Tite and Curt have very recently updated their products to deal with the 2022 changes (no bolt and trim piece present).
> 
> Used to be Draw-Tite had model 76192, but now they have 76551.


Good to hear, since the EcoHitch stuff is psycho expensive.


----------



## immortl12 (Oct 28, 2019)

I just installed the CURT C13381 2" Class III hitch on my 2022 VW Tiguan SEL R-Line. It includes a kit to fish the bolts through. As far as that 'underbody trim', there are no electronics attached, and is there for additional support and wind resistance for the bumper. 
It removes with 5 TORX screws and 2 8mm(?) bolts and then pulls right out. I'll post some pictures after I finish the electrical. 
I didn't go with the Draw-Tite because I didn't want to cut the bumper on a brand new car.

If you have a car jack, and just yourself, it should only take about 30-45 minutes.


----------



## shawnfrazier (Apr 4, 2021)

djoslin said:


> My 2019 had holes/bolts.
> View attachment 102704
> 
> 
> ...


The very helpful 😀😃🙂


----------



## BUGG1N (Sep 10, 2000)

The holes are there, you just remove the plastic shroud. It’s really not that tough to DIY. The fishwire for the rear 2 holes is a little tricky, as the tolerance is so close. I actually drilled the holes on the hitch, one side bigger, to allow the bolt+fishwire to slide through easier. One big note: do NOT cut the bumper 6”, as per the directions! You only need 2.75” square, then remove the 2 small torx screws under the trim, and gently pull the fascia down enough to get the hitch through and in-place. It’s much cleaner if an install this way.

FYI, this is the DrawTite Class 3 2”, that comes through the fascia. Be aware that any of the ones that come out under the fascia will hang lower than your car and may affect your ability to use cargo racks and such.


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

I have the bolts, just have that new added plastic support...


----------



## dvond (10 mo ago)

@BUGG1N On the DrawTite Class 3 2”, that comes through the fascia any idea what the measurement is from the hinge pin center to edge of the bumper as shown below? Just wondering because I have a fold up cargo carrier and a Thule bike rack that comes up behind the tail gate. As a side note I see why the dealer was tapdancing when I asked about the option of adding a hitch to this thing


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

dvond said:


> @BUGG1N On the DrawTite Class 3 2”, that comes through the fascia any idea what the measurement is from the hinge pin center to edge of the bumper as shown below? Just wondering because I have a fold up cargo carrier and a Thule bike rack that comes up behind the tail gate. As a side note I see why the dealer was tapdancing when I asked about the option of adding a hitch to this thing
> 
> View attachment 175431


I’m wondering the same thing as I have a 1up folding bike rack I want to use


----------



## jjr57 (Sep 17, 2018)

If push comes to shove you can both buy a short extension to bring the receiver further out.


----------



## garbonz1 (Apr 14, 2010)

OH man, the stealth hitch, tho a bit more expensive is the bees knees, in that it is not only invisible BUT is very very easily installed, uses factory fastening
points and no cuts even with the R-line trim. Using anything else is silly.

Stealth Hitches - The Hitch Made to be Hidden - Premium Hidden Hitches


----------



## noodlesatf (Jun 10, 2008)

VT1.8T said:


> I’m wondering the same thing as I have a 1up folding bike rack I want to use


Is it a newer 1Up with the captive ball? That's what I have, so I was able to determine exactly where I wanted to place the rack on my GLI. With my old Thule, I needed an extender and rattled constantly.


----------



## BUGG1N (Sep 10, 2000)

Sorry, I didn't see a notification for this question. From the pin back, its apx 3.75". I'm fairly certain that my Allen Sport bike rack is 4" and clears (although close).



dvond said:


> @BUGG1N On the DrawTite Class 3 2”, that comes through the fascia any idea what the measurement is from the hinge pin center to edge of the bumper as shown below? Just wondering because I have a fold up cargo carrier and a Thule bike rack that comes up behind the tail gate. As a side note I see why the dealer was tapdancing when I asked about the option of adding a hitch to this thing
> 
> View attachment 175431


----------



## dvond (10 mo ago)

BUGG1N said:


> Sorry, I didn't see a notification for this question. From the pin back, its apx 3.75". I'm fairly certain that my Allen Sport bike rack is 4" and clears (although close).


Funny...I didn't get a notification for your answer either  
Just happened to see it as I was perusing the forum. Thanks for your time!


----------



## dvond (10 mo ago)

jjr57 said:


> If push comes to shove you can both buy a short extension to bring the receiver further out.


Agree...my only issue with the extensions though is that they are typically 7"-8" when only 2"-3" is needed. So you end up with the equipment extending alot more than necessary. First world problems I guess.


----------



## dvond (10 mo ago)

Since this has turned into a bit of a general 21-22 hitch discussion thread I just wanted to throw out there that I came across a reddit post on r/tiguan showing an installation of the EcoHitch X3975 with under body trim modification and some nice photos. Looks like an interesting option if you don't want to do the cut required for the DrawTite that BUGG1N installed. Requires the bumper to be removed however. Ultimately the cut may be the easier way to go.

Etrailer has x3973 and x3975 hitches. The x3973 appears to be different in that the receiver tongue is attached to the main body of the unit with a bolt (not welded). I couldn't find instructions for either


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Tiguan/comments/u6ajip


----------



## child_in_time (Aug 9, 2006)

jono119 said:


> I have the bolts, just have that new added plastic support...
> 
> View attachment 175379


What the hell is the purpose of that plastic piece and they decided to add it?


----------



## CtTigSEL (Sep 22, 2018)

I put the draw-tite hitch on our 2018 SEL and a little out of the blue, I'm trading the 2018 for a 2022 SEL R in Atlantic Blue tomorrow.

I'm going to see if they'll remove the draw-tite for me. The dealer has been good about this in the past when we've traded up from our 2010 to 2013 and then to 2015 Tiguans. Hopefully it will still work out, I get that I may need to supply bolts for it - I guess we'll see.

I didn't have plans to replace our 2018 today, but after getting a $27,000 buy offer from Carmax, I decided to stop by the VW dealer, and we're upgrading! Our lease is up in Sep anyway, so it was about time. But damnn, the residual value on our 2018 is $17,123 - the VW dealer is giving us $26,000 plus another $950 in incentives.


----------



## np0 (6 mo ago)

dvond said:


> @BUGG1N On the DrawTite Class 3 2”, that comes through the fascia any idea what the measurement is from the hinge pin center to edge of the bumper as shown below? Just wondering because I have a fold up cargo carrier and a Thule bike rack that comes up behind the tail gate. As a side note I see why the dealer was tapdancing when I asked about the option of adding a hitch to this thing
> 
> View attachment 175431


Did you ever get this installed? curious as i have a Yakima rack i'd like to install. it says min 9" on the spec for the rack, but i suspect that if it's too far back, the rear hatch wouldn't open even if the bikes were pivoted down (damn wide 29er handlebars!). The Draw-Tite looks like more than the 4" that someone else has suggested.


----------

